# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Changements dans les versions numériques: Canard PC passe chez ePresse

## Ivan Le Fou

Les Apps iPad et Android de Canard PC et Canard PC Hardware vont être retirées. Toutes les publications de Presse Non-Stop (Canard PC, CPC Hardware, Humanoïde et les hors-séries) seront désormais disponibles chez ePresse.

*Cette décision, drastique, découle de plusieurs constatations.*
D'abord, vos reproches techniques, réguliers et justifiés concernant d'une part les bugs et imperfections chroniques, d'autre part le fait que les trois apps actuelles (iPad, Android et Windows 8) ne soient pas reliées et qu'un numéro acheté sur l'une ne puisse pas être disponible sur l'autre.Ensuite, notre frustration devant ces reproches face auxquels nous sommes impuissants, liés à une technologie qui paraissait prometteuse il y a trois ans mais qui n'a pas suivi le chemin espéré. Dernier exemple en date: l'incompatibilité imprévue entre notre appli, pourtant simple, et Android Lollipop.Enfin, le fait que la formule actuelle de Canard Jeux Vidéo (version numérique mensuelle de Canard PC) n'est absolument pas rentable: nous avons fait le pari d'ajouter du contenu exclusif tous les mois, tout en maintenant un prix bas, mais c'est un investissement en temps et en énergie qui parait vain lorsque l'expérience de l'utilisateur est gâchée par ailleurs.Plutôt que de continuer une expérience insatisfaisante pour tout le monde, nous changeons de formule comme de technologie. Ce n'est pas une décision que nous prenons à la légère, car nous sommes pleinement conscients des inconvénients pour nos clients actuels sur les Apps, en particulier ceux qui nous ont fait confiance en s'abonnant sur iPad à Canard Jeux Vidéo ou Canard PC Hardware.

*Et maintenant?*
Les Apps vont être retirées des Stores prochainement (sauf l'App Windows 8 qui continuera), mais les numéros resteront disponibles pour ceux qui les ont achetés (à condition de ne pas désinstaller votre App, gaffe). Les abonnés devront demander un remboursement (en fonction des numéros manquants): la procédure est complexe tout simplement parce que nous ne pouvons rien faire directement, il faut obligatoirement que vous passiez par Apple. Nous vous détaillons le mode d'emploi pas-à-pas à la fin de ce post.
Toutes nos publications rejoignent le kiosque numérique ePresse. Elles seront désormais disponibles sur ePresse le jour de leur sortie officielle en kiosque, à un tarif inférieur à la version papier: Canard PC, mais aussi CPC Hardware, Humanoïde et nos hors-séries.
Par exemple, Canard PC sortira en version numérique, fac-similé de la version papier, toutes les deux semaines dans ePresse à 3,59€ (au lieu de 4,30€)

*ePresse c'est quoi ?*
ePresse est un magasin numérique créé par un groupement économique des principaux éditeurs français. Il est présent sur toutes les plates-formes:
- Sur le web: www.epresse.fr
- Sur iOS
- Sur Android
- Sur Windows 8
- Sur Windows Phone
- Et même sur Samsung Galaxy Apps
Si vous créez un compte ePresse, vos achats seront partagés sur toutes les plates-formes, ce qui était impossible avec nos moyens jusqu'à présent.
Pour le moment, il n'y a pas de système d'abonnement, et nos magazines ne sont pas intégrés dans les "packs" que proposent ePresse. Mais nous étudions la faisabilité de connecter nos abonnements papier à la disponibilité sur ePresse (on vous recommande d'ailleurs fortement de vous inscrire avec la même adresse mail que lors de votre inscription sur notre forum, ça pourrait servir).
Nous présentons à nos lecteurs numériques toutes nos excuses pour les gros inconvénients liés à ce changement. Le choix actuel d'une plate-forme extérieure dotée de moyens techniques largement supérieurs aux nôtres, et regroupant déjà les acteurs de la presse française, nous semble néanmoins être le choix le plus raisonnable pour vous proposer à l'avenir un service durable et satisfaisant.

Sincèrement,
La direction de Canard PC.

P.S.: Mode d'emploi pour une demande de remboursement d'abonnement chez Apple:
Lancer iTunes sur votre PC ou Mac
Connectez-vous à votre compte sur le Store: Menu "Store", puis "Voir le compte". Entrez votre mot de passe si besoin.
Dans "Historique des achats", cliquez sur "Afficher".
Identifiez dans la liste votre abonnement à Canard Jeux Vidéo intitulé "Abonnement Canard PC Mensuel" et cliquez sur la petite flèche située devant son descriptif. Sur la nouvelle page affichée, cliquez sur "Signaler".
Une page internet s'ouvre dans votre navigateur habituel: entrez l'adresse mail et le mot de passe de votre compte iTunes.
Cliquez sur "Signalez" en face de votre abonnement intitulé "CanardPCMensuel.abonnement_500_180". Choisissez "Mon problème n'est pas indiqué ici".
Dans la fenêtre de dialogue, écrivez par exemple "La publication a cessé sa parution alors que mon abonnement était encore valable, je demande le remboursement des numéros que je n'ai pas eu."
Envoyez.

Voir la news (0 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## AmokK

Ca fait du changement, mais pour les gens comme moi qui aiment leur canard tous les 15j, ça peut aider à passer à la version numérique.
En espérant qu'un abonnement ou pack arrive prochainement !

----------


## Anonyme32145

Lecteur régulier de la version digitale précédente, je suis content que vous n'abandonniez pas totalement le numérique en tout cas ! Bon, ca fait une hausse de prix pour la version digitale, mais je culpabilisais un peu de payer si peu cher le canard mensuel digital alors...

----------


## Lefrein

Désolé pour vos déboires avec les apps et l'édition numérique, mais d'un autre côté je suis tellement content. Je vais enfin pouvoir vous lire sur PC comme sur mobile, j'espère que ce choix vous mènera loin !

----------


## moimadmax

Et c'est pas possible de récupérer les numéros (ou les numéros équivalent) sur la plateforme E-Presse ?
Car des fois je retourne les lire pour des tests de jeux comme aide à la décision d'achats  ::):

----------


## natijah

C'est une excellente nouvelle pour moi! Il manque plus que les anciens numéros et ça va être Noël.  ::wub::

----------


## AmokK

L'offre ePresse est vraiment pas dégueu, y-a-t'il des chances d'avoir du Presse Non Stop prochainement dans leurs packs, ou est-ce inenvisageable ?

----------


## el-belgounetos

Bonjour,

merci pour ce post, à titre personnel, j'apprécie cette nouvelle formule qui permet de synchroniser l'ensemble des plateformes et de ne payer qu'une seule fois.

Lecteur depuis le numéro 2 de canard PC, je souhaiterais à terme sur cette plateforme pouvoir récupérer l'ensemble des canard PC correspondants à ma période d'abonnement, pouvoir rechercher un test dans mes numéros.

Pour moi il s'agirait de l'offre idéale. Soit papier + dématérialisé, soit papier, soit dématérialisé.

Il serait également super d'avoir un abonnement "lapint'intégrale" à canard PC permettant de lire toutes vos publications, les hors séries, les canard PC hardware et les canard PC classiques.

En tout cas votre offre numérique me paraît plus solide maintenant grâce à ce changement même si on perd l'aspect mise en page spécifique à la version numérique.

Cordialement

----------


## kemkem

Bonjour

En tant qu'abonné papier, peut-on avoir accès aux versions numériques ?

----------


## AmokK

> Mais nous étudions la faisabilité de connecter nos abonnements papier à la disponibilité sur ePresse (on vous recommande d'ailleurs fortement de vous inscrire avec la même adresse mail que lors de votre inscription sur notre forum, ça pourrait servir).


A vue de nez, je dirais que non  :;):

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Et une migration de l'abonnement papier > Numérique, ca serait dans le domaine de l'envisageable?

----------


## AmokK

Ca serait pas mal ça, je plussoie l'interrogation précédente !

----------


## Paoh

> Les Apps vont être retirées des Stores prochainement (sauf l'App Windows 8 qui continuera), mais les numéros resteront disponibles pour ceux qui les ont achetés (à condition de ne pas désinstaller votre App, gaffe).


Tous les numeros achetes sur l'appli d'Android, je les retrouverai pas sur ePresse mais uniquement sur l'appli actuelle que je ne dois pas desinstaller, n'est ce pas ?
Si c'est ca, Est-ce qu'il y a une limite de temps pour (re)telecharger les numeros achetes ?

A part ca, je trouve que c'est une excellente nouvelle autant qu'une decision difficile a prendre...

----------


## Bender_rodriguez

Ah ! Si à moyen terme les abonnés papiers ont accès en plus à la version numérique, ça serait top !

----------


## jaragorn_99

Je comprends que vous vouliez changer vu les soucis avec l'ancienne app, mais bon on passe de 2euros 59 par mois à 7 euros 18 du coup, ça fait une sacré augmentation!

Et pas possible donc de recup ses anciens numeros achetés sur le nouveau?

----------


## Tyranya

Disponible à partir du n° en cours (Humanoide comme CPC)?

----------


## Arseur

Bon j'imagine qu'il faut voir ça avec Apple, mais pas moyen de suivre vos instructions pour le remboursement de l'abonnement sur iPad... Un clic sur le bouton "Signaler" ne fait rien... Je retenterai sur une autre machine, ou les embêterai par mail.

----------


## olivarius

+1 : abonnement double papier + net  :;): 
Quelqu'un a testé l'app android ? Les notes sont peu élogieuses.

----------


## Woshee

L'appli android n'a pas été mise à jour depuis quasi un an... J'avoue, ça inspire moyen confiance.

----------


## Tyranya

Vous devriez laisser trainer sur le site un apk de la "dernière" version de l'appli CPC au cas où on désinstalle/change d'appareil, histoire de récupérer nos achats (quitte à mettre un gros WARING comme quoi l'appli n'est plus à jour/supportée, et sert juste pour les archives).  :;):

----------


## soocrian

J'ai testé le dernier numéro chez ePresse. Le paiement est très simple, le téléchargement rapide et la lecture fluide. Seul bémol : la mauvaise qualité des illustrations : les dessins de Couly et les screenshots sont vraiment trop flous...

----------


## Kolik

L'unification, c'est parfait. Je me suis abonné sur l'app W8 il y a 15 jours... Quid de cet abonnement ? Parce que le tarif est loin d'être le même !

----------


## Jolaventur

Et la formule 
magazine papier+num tous les 'Credi à 2€ c'est pour quand?

Je vous préviens sans ça je me désabonne et je lâche mon drapal.

----------


## ERISS

> Les Apps vont être retirées des Stores prochainement (sauf l'App Windows 8 qui continuera),


Win8 store, justement c'est surtout ça qui m'a rebuté.
Bon, j'avais qu'à pas me mettre à Win8..

----------


## ZupaleX

C'est une bonne nouvelle pour l'unification des différentes plateformes. Cependant c'est quand même fou qu'on ne puisse pas récupérer ses anciens numéros achetés sur l'appli CPC. Si mon appareil tombe en panne je fais comment moi si je peux plus retrouver l'appli CPC pour télécharger les anciens numéros ? L'idée de laisser traîner une apk de l'appli actuelle est un minimum.

----------


## Cabbot

Lecture du dernier canard pc testé sur l'app epresse IOs, j'avais un peu peur en voyant moins de 3 étoiles et des commentaires peu élogieux sur l AppStore.

Finalement ca c'est tres bien passé, inscription rapide, numéro offert en bonus, lecture agréable et pas de crash.

Seul petit bémol, en effet les illustrations un peu flou, et pas d'accès au sommaire du magazine ( apparement c'est pareil sur n'importe quel magazine)

Pour les anciens numéros, des solutions doivent être possible comme envoyer des versions PDF ou proposer des codes pour les retelecharger via epresse.

----------


## Graouu

> Bonjour,
> 
> merci pour ce post, à titre personnel, j'apprécie cette nouvelle formule qui permet de synchroniser l'ensemble des plateformes et de ne payer qu'une seule fois.
> 
> Lecteur depuis le numéro 2 de canard PC, je souhaiterais à terme sur cette plateforme pouvoir récupérer l'ensemble des canard PC correspondants à ma période d'abonnement, pouvoir rechercher un test dans mes numéros.
> 
> Pour moi il s'agirait de l'offre idéale. Soit papier + dématérialisé, soit papier, soit dématérialisé.
> 
> Il serait également super d'avoir un abonnement "lapint'intégrale" à canard PC permettant de lire toutes vos publications, les hors séries, les canard PC hardware et les canard PC classiques.
> ...


Je plussoie totalement cette demande !! Une possibilité d'avoir accès à toute la bibli même en lecture uniquement sans possibilité de télécharger serait un gros plus. L'autre jour je cherchais un comparatif des multiprises et je savais qu'il y en avait cela dans un numéro hardware, mais va retrouver la version papier à la maison toi dans mon bordel. Du coup la version numérique aurait été over the top !!

Merci d'y penser et d'y réfléchir en tout cas, je serai client sans hésiter de ce genre de formule intégrale avec possibilité de mater les numéros antérieurs wesh toi même tu sais !

----------


## olivarius

+1 : le papier pour le plaisir de la lecture immédiate et le numérique pour l'archivage et la recherche d'info

----------


## Zohan

Le fait de pouvoir lire son magazine sur toutes les plate-formes, c'est un énorme progrès, et rien que pour ça, ça valait le coup à 200%. Je peux enfin poursuivre sur mon Windows Phone la lecture commencée sur l'Ipad de ma femme.

L'augmentation de prix ne me choque pas, ça reste super raisonnable au vu du contenu. A vrai dire, je me demandais même comment vous vous y retrouviez avec les versions numériques précédentes...

L'application ePresse fonctionne bien sur Windows Phone (je ne l'ai pas encore testée sur iOS). La qualité d'image est bonne et la lecture fluide. Par contre, ce qui est dommage c'est effectivement qu'on n'a pas accès au sommaire du magazine, et je n'ai pas trouvé comment aller directement à un certain numéro de page. Par ailleurs, quand je reprends la lecture du mag, il recommence toujours en page 1 (pas de mémorisation de la dernière page consultée).

Je sais que ce n'est pas vous qui développez cette appli mais sait-on jamais, peut-être que ces remarques peuvent servir à quelque chose.

Quoi qu'il en soit, je suis globalement content de ce changement.

----------


## Burrico

Allons bon, encore un truc qui va compliquer ma vie d'expat'

----------


## morbak

> +1 : le papier pour le plaisir de la lecture immédiate et le numérique pour l'archivage et la recherche d'info


C'est mot pour mot ce que je pensais!

----------


## FixB

Petite intro avant mon post : mon but n'est pas de tirer sur l'ambulance, mais de proposer un retour d'expérience et un avis que j'espère constructif...

Mon passage à la version numérique s'est fait pour une seule raison : l'archivage.  J'aime lire le mag à la réception (papier ou numérique) en entier, mais aussi le garder pour y revenir (pour un choix sur un jeu, pour relire le test d'un jeu avant de le commencer, etc.). Pour des raisons de place (j'avais déjà dû me débarraser il y a quelques temps lors d'un déménagement de mes anciens Joystick et premiers CPCs), une version numérique paraît naturellement la meilleure solution.
Mais finalement, non. Le problème est le même qu'à une époque sur la musique, le même que sur les films, celui qui a aussi posé pas mal de soucis au niveau jeux vidéos et celui que les médias papier qui passent au numérique rencontrent à leur tour et gèrent aussi mal: les DRM.
Finalement, on se rend compte que le seul moyen de posséder réellement un élément numérique est d'en disposer sans DRM.
Il y a un article récent intéressant sur CPC qui rappelle (dans le cadre d'une question sur la succession je crois?) qu'aucun de nos jeux sous Steam ne nous appartient vraiment. Ben il faut juste garder à l'esprit que c'est la même chose avec CPC en numérique.

Le parallèle avec la problématique de la protection des jeux vidéos (sur lequel le mag a parfois été, à mon avis à juste titre, très critique) me paraît évident.
Pour ne pas être piraté, l'éditeur prend des mesures qui rendent l'expérience désagréable pour l'acheteur. Dans le cadre d'un jeu, ça peut être des codes chiants à rentrer au début (ça fait longtemps, hein?), une connexion internet continue, etc.
Pour un mag, c'est : la perte de l'accès aux anciens numéros sur le long terme (je vise pas que CPC, ça m'est arrivé aussi avec des versions numériques de mag US), l’impossibilité de lire son mag sur l'ensemble des plate-formes, des images floues ou une navigation hasardeuse (liée à être contraint à une seul app pour lire le mag... ça, c'est plus proche de la musique).

A mon humble avis, il n'y a que deux solutions qui ont vraiment marché jusqu'ici dans l'ensemble des médias numériques:
. Faire confiance à ses clients et proposer une version numérique sans DRM (musique, GOG, etc.). Evidemment, il y aura des pirates qui liront sans payer. Mais est-ce qu'ils auraient acheter le magazine sinon ?
. Trouver un moyen de lier le DRM à un service qui apporte un réel 'plus' par rapport à une version sans DRM (Steam). Mais ça demande des idées et, surtout, des moyens conséquents (apps multi-plateformes, régulièrement mis à jour, etc.).

Je vous souhaite que epresse permette de vraiment répondre à ces problématiques pour la plupart de vos lecteurs. Pour moi, il y a peu de chance que cette solution soit pérenne sur le long terme (je pense aux numéros de Joystick que je pouvais encore lire après le passage à CPC ou aux magazines en epub que je peux encore lire malgré la mort des sites US sur lesquels je les achetais), donc elle ne répond qu'à un seul de mes besoins (la lecture immédiate) et pas au second (l'archivage). C'est dommage : je suis maintenant expat et la une version numérique aurait été une bonne solution...

----------


## tomlefol

Je plussoie totalement FixB.

----------


## Burrico

Ouais, c'est certes un souci. Moi qui viens d'acheter 3 vieux numeros pour essayer de trouver un test en particulier, je me disais "de toutes facons ce sera pas perdu". Eh bin je l'ai un peu dans le croupion, sur ce coup.
Bon apres, on parle de 10 balles, et tant qu'a faire je prefere ca que d'imaginer Boulon qui fait le trottoir pour finir les fins de mois... mais c'est vrai que ca fait reflechir a deux fois avant d'acheter un numero :tired:

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Et c'est pas possible de récupérer les numéros (ou les numéros équivalent) sur la plateforme E-Presse ?
> Car des fois je retourne les lire pour des tests de jeux comme aide à la décision d'achats


Hélas non, ne nous pouvons pas les transférer.

---------- Post added at 09h50 ---------- Previous post was at 09h44 ----------




> Tous les numeros achetes sur l'appli d'Android, je les retrouverai pas sur ePresse mais uniquement sur l'appli actuelle que je ne dois pas desinstaller, n'est ce pas ?
> Si c'est ca, Est-ce qu'il y a une limite de temps pour (re)telecharger les numeros achetes ?
> A part ca, je trouve que c'est une excellente nouvelle autant qu'une decision difficile a prendre...


Merci de votre compréhension: nous sommes vraiment désolés pour ceux qui ont essuyer les plâtres des versions numériques depuis un moment, mais nous étions de toute évidence dans une impasse avec cette solution.
Non, impossible de retrouver les numéros achetés chez ePresse.
Une limite de temps pour télécharger les n° achetés ? pas vraiment: nous les garderons sur le serveur, mais l'expérience prouve que les applis deviennent vite obsolètes (ex récent avec Lollipop qui rend l'app inopérante d'un coup).

---------- Post added at 09h52 ---------- Previous post was at 09h50 ----------




> Je comprends que vous vouliez changer vu les soucis avec l'ancienne app, mais bon on passe de 2euros 59 par mois à 7 euros 18 du coup, ça fait une sacré augmentation!
> Et pas possible donc de recup ses anciens numeros achetés sur le nouveau?


Le mensuel n'était pas cher, parce que la moitié des infos qu'il contenait étaient périmées (déjà publiées 20 jours auparavant en kiosque), et qu'il ne reprenait pas tout à fait tout le contenu des deux Canard PC concernés.

---------- Post added at 09h52 ---------- Previous post was at 09h52 ----------




> Disponible à partir du n° en cours (Humanoide comme CPC)?


Oui, avec quelques anciens numéros.

---------- Post added at 09h57 ---------- Previous post was at 09h52 ----------




> L'appli android n'a pas été mise à jour depuis quasi un an... J'avoue, ça inspire moyen confiance.


Je comprend la prudence mais en même temps, une appli de lecture de magazine n'a théoriquement pas besoin d'un MàJ tous les 6 mois. 
Cela dit, il y a de toute évidence des soucis pour certains, sur Android comme sur iOS: c'est pour cela que le jeton "un n° gratuit" lors de la première inscription est utile. Il permet de etster sans risque si ça marche chez vous.
A ma connaissance, une bonne part des problèmes sont liés aux "packs abo" de ePresse, qui ne fonctionnent pas comme attendus: c'est pourquoi nous avons choisis de rester en dehors de ces formules pour l'instant. Chat échaudé...

---------- Post added at 09h58 ---------- Previous post was at 09h57 ----------




> Vous devriez laisser trainer sur le site un apk de la "dernière" version de l'appli CPC au cas où on désinstalle/change d'appareil, histoire de récupérer nos achats (quitte à mettre un gros WARING comme quoi l'appli n'est plus à jour/supportée, et sert juste pour les archives).


C'est une bonne idée, on va voir ce qu'on peut faire dans ce sens, merci.

---------- Post added at 09h59 ---------- Previous post was at 09h58 ----------




> L'unification, c'est parfait. Je me suis abonné sur l'app W8 il y a 15 jours... Quid de cet abonnement ? Parce que le tarif est loin d'être le même !


L'appli Windows 8 ne bouge pas. Votre abonnement non plus. En revanche, la formule change: vous aurez votre Canard PC tous les 15 jours, c'est tout bénéf pour vous  ::): 
 Mais vous ne pourrez pas vous ré-abonner aux même conditions !

---------- Post added at 10h02 ---------- Previous post was at 09h59 ----------




> Pour les anciens numéros, des solutions doivent être possible comme envoyer des versions PDF ou proposer des codes pour les retelecharger via epresse.


Les codes, ce n'est pas possible.
Les numéros anciens en version PDF, cela demande pas mal de temps mais c'est sur ma to-do liste.

---------- Post added at 10h06 ---------- Previous post was at 10h02 ----------




> Le fait de pouvoir lire son magazine sur toutes les plate-formes, c'est un énorme progrès, et rien que pour ça, ça valait le coup à 200%.  A vrai dire, je me demandais même comment vous vous y retrouviez avec les versions numériques précédentes...
> Quoi qu'il en soit, je suis globalement content de ce changement.


Merci, et sinon, ben euh, on s'y retrouvait pas, en fait. En soi, ce n'était pas très grave: si la chose avait été satisfaisante, on pouvait se permettre de perde un peu d'argent en considérant ça comme un "service aux lecteurs". Mais vu le bazar que ça devenait, et le temps que ça prenait pour que Personne au final ne soit satisfait, ce n'était plus possible.

---------- Post added at 10h06 ---------- Previous post was at 10h06 ----------




> Allons bon, encore un truc qui va compliquer ma vie d'expat'


Au contraire: tous les magazines, au moment de leur parution, sur la même plate-forme.

---------- Post added at 10h25 ---------- Previous post was at 10h06 ----------




> Mais finalement, non. Le problème est le même qu'à une époque sur la musique, le même que sur les films, celui qui a aussi posé pas mal de soucis au niveau jeux vidéos et celui que les médias papier qui passent au numérique rencontrent à leur tour et gèrent aussi mal: les DRM.


Je comprends votre point de vue, mais il ne prend pas en compte les réalités économiques de la distribution d'un journal, qui sont assez complexes à expliquer ici.
L'exemple de la musique montre justement que lorsque l'on propose une plate-forme unique bien pensée, avec des prix raisonnables, on obtient l'assentiment des consommateurs même avec de gros DRM: c'est iTunes.
le fond du problème c'est que contrairement à un jeu que l'on est motivé à pirater (il est cher), et qu'il n'est pas simple de chercher/récupérer (il est lourd, nécessite des procédures de cracks etc.), un magazine c'est comme un morceau de musique: pas très cher et potentiellement très léger. On peut le transmettre (PDF ou ePub) avec un simple mail, ce qui rend la viralité du piratage dévastatrice pour l'éditeur. 
Mais il n'est pas très cher, donc si on ne le trouve pas très facilement en version pirate, on peut se laisser aller à l'acheter sans trop de dommages. A condition, et c'est une grosse condition, que l'offre légale propose une solution simple, pratique et pas très chère: c'est dans cette direction que nous essayons d'aller.
Quant à la problématique de l'archivage, je pense que l'on peut y répondre efficacement avec une solution pérenne, y compris en ayant recours aux archives gratuites au bout d'un certain temps.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Et une migration de l'abonnement papier > Numérique, ca serait dans le domaine de l'envisageable?


 Je me permets de m'auto-quoter, pour avoir une réponse à cette question  ::):

----------


## FixB

> Je comprends votre point de vue, mais il ne prend pas en compte les réalités économiques de la distribution d'un journal, qui sont assez complexes à expliquer ici.
> L'exemple de la musique montre justement que lorsque l'on propose une plate-forme unique bien pensée, avec des prix raisonnables, on obtient l'assentiment des consommateurs même avec de gros DRM: c'est iTunes.
> le fond du problème c'est que contrairement à un jeu que l'on est motivé à pirater (il est cher), et qu'il n'est pas simple de chercher/récupérer (il est lourd, nécessite des procédures de cracks etc.), un magazine c'est comme un morceau de musique: pas très cher et potentiellement très léger. On peut le transmettre (PDF ou ePub) avec un simple mail, ce qui rend la viralité du piratage dévastatrice pour l'éditeur. 
> Mais il n'est pas très cher, donc si on ne le trouve pas très facilement en version pirate, on peut se laisser aller à l'acheter sans trop de dommages. A condition, et c'est une grosse condition, que l'offre légale propose une solution simple, pratique et pas très chère: c'est dans cette direction que nous essayons d'aller.


Je n'ai effectivement aucune idée des problématiques spécifiques à la distribution d'un journal et je ne vois le problème que de la petite lucarne du lecteur.
Mais, au moins dans les éléments que tu propose, le // avec la musique reste cohérent... et presque plus aucun vendeur ne propose de DRM pour la musique (à part les systèmes d'abonnement où la musique est clairement louée, pas achetée). Pour info, iTunes a retiré ses DRMs il y a à peu près 5 ans je crois...
Ceci dit, je comprends parfaitement que la vente sans DRM puisse faire peur. Je connais au moins un mag français qui propose une version numérique sans DRM (Bifrost) : http://www.belial.fr/collection/le-belial-e-bifrost mais je ne sais pas si cela "marche" bien... Aux US, pas mal de magazines sont passés de DRM à sans-DRM, puis de nouveau avec DRM...





> Quant à la problématique de l'archivage, je pense que l'on peut y répondre efficacement avec une solution pérenne, y compris en ayant recours aux archives gratuites au bout d'un certain temps.


Ceci dit, s'il était décidé de filer aux abonnées un accès aux archives de plus de X mois par exemple et donc la certitude de pouvoir continuer à lire les numéros achetés même après l'abonnement, je pense que ça réassurerait effectivement beaucoup de lecteurs sans faire courir de risque particulier en terme de piratage (qui va pirater un mag de jeux vidéos six mois après sa sortie par exemple ?? au pire, personne qui l'aurait acheté, si ??). Peut-être une idée à creuser ??

En tout cas, merci pour tes réponses détaillées !

----------


## moimadmax

Un truc génial serait un accès sur le site aux archives des tests et dossiers. Cela va de même pour le CPC Hardware avec les tests de matos et dossier. 
Bien sûr, tout ceci avec un accès payant ou pour les abonnés. 
Je pensais que c'était en train de se faire car je me rappel lors de la mise en place du nouveau site d'un accès pour test à un article avec grosse mise en forme. Et toujours le site de CPC Hardware qui repointe le bout de son nez de temps en temps.

----------


## Max_well

> Ceci dit, s'il était décidé de filer aux abonnées un accès aux archives de plus de X mois par exemple et donc la certitude de pouvoir continuer à lire les numéros achetés même après l'abonnement, je pense que ça réassurerait effectivement beaucoup de lecteurs sans faire courir de risque particulier en terme de piratage (qui va pirater un mag de jeux vidéos six mois après sa sortie par exemple ?? au pire, personne qui l'aurait acheté, si ??). Peut-être une idée à creuser ??


Genre ça : http://www.abandonware-magazines.org...ag.php?mag=161 ?

----------


## PikPik

Bonjour, 
Donc aucun des packs sympas epresse ne marche pour vous c'est ça ? Et aucun plan d'y aller ? Ce serait un vrai avantage. 
C'est vrai que ça paraît beaucoup plus cher, c'est parce que la part impression / poste est moins importante que ce que l'on pense souvent ?

----------


## Burrico

Sinon, l'appli android vous m'envoyez le code source et je vous la fais marcher sous lollipop moi, ca doit pas etre grand chose.

A part ca, y'a une formule d'abonnement a l'annee avec ePresse? j'ai pas vu  ::huh::

----------


## moimadmax

> Sinon, l'appli android vous m'envoyez le code source et je vous la fais marcher sous lollipop moi, ca doit pas etre grand chose.


Ils ne doivent pas avoir le code source, car c'est une appli faite par aquafadas.

----------


## PikPik

En fait c'est pile le même prix que l'abo papier (mais sans justement le mag papier) et c'est carrément plus cher que l'abo combo @SI.
Du coup moi qui voulait passer à la tablette je sais plus quoi faire :/ C'est comme si on me remplaçait un jeu boite par Steam (pas d'objet, pas de prêt possible) sans aucun gain sur le prix.
On peut se réabonner au tarif combo @SI ?

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Bonjour, 
> Donc aucun des packs sympas epresse ne marche pour vous c'est ça ? Et aucun plan d'y aller ? Ce serait un vrai avantage. 
> C'est vrai que ça paraît beaucoup plus cher, c'est parce que la part impression / poste est moins importante que ce que l'on pense souvent ?


Comme je l'écrivais plus haut, il semble que les packs de ePresse génèrent beaucoup de mécontents et de mauvaises notes sur les stores, donc on attend un peu de voir.

---------- Post added at 17h21 ---------- Previous post was at 17h20 ----------




> A part ca, y'a une formule d'abonnement a l'annee avec ePresse? j'ai pas vu


Non, pas d'abonnement chez ePresse.

---------- Post added at 17h22 ---------- Previous post was at 17h21 ----------




> Ils ne doivent pas avoir le code source, car c'est une appli faite par aquafadas.


Nous essayons de tout récupérer pour mettre les apps à disposition des bidouilleurs qui le souhaitent.

----------


## ZoidbergForPrez

Heu, c'est bien beau mais:

1 Pas d'application WIndows 7 donc le coup de "lire sur tous nos écrans", c'est mensonger
2 J'ai essayé d'afficher un des journaux gratuits mais j'ai juste un message "install flash" alors que tout est installé

Pas très fiable... moi qui hésitais pour prendre Canard PC en démat' parce que marre du papier, ben je suis bien refroidi. :P

----------


## Cabbot

@Zoidberg je crois que tu confond pas mal de choses... windows 7 est un Os dispo uniquement sur PC fixe, pas de magasin d'application donc c'est normal que tu ne trouves pas d'app ( contrairement a win8/8.1 qui lui est multiplatforme, a la fois sur pc et tablette)

Donc si tu veux lire sur ton PC la version numerique via epresse ça sera par ton navigateur, et après un rapide test cela fonctionne très bien: et avec un screen c'est mieux , ça évite de long discours: donc avant de dire que c'est mensonger, essaye de creuser ton problème au lieu de poster comme cela ::(:  c'est juste du bon sens et de la logique, si ça ne fonctionne pas avec ton navigateur essaye en un autre, comme ça tu vois si le problème se reproduit ou non..

----------


## Pilosite

Salut les gars,

J applaudis des deux pieds cette initiative, le format est ideal avec une surface pro 3 et je préfère 1000 fois avoir la version bimensuelle directos. 

Par contre là numérisation est un peu faite à la truelle, certaines pages semblent être scannée avec mon vieux scanner à main de la fin des années 80, la couleur en plus. Bien dommage je compte sur vous pour remédier à ce petit pb de démarrage, en tout cas l édition numérique je suis total client, ma femme en a marre de me voir stocker des cpc, car je suis un sentimental et je ne me resoud pas à vous jeter à la poubelle comme le premier télé 7 jours venu. Respect  tout ça.

----------


## TheOnlyPA

Salut,

Est ce qu'il y a un topac ouvert pour le suivi des demandes de remboursement chez Apple ?

Un de mes potes, qui n'a pas de compte sur le forum, me signale que lorsqu'il a fini le signalement, aucune page internet ne s'affiche et aucun navigateur ne s'ouvre. N'ayant pas iTunes, difficile de savoir si c'est répandu ou pas, et comment le conseiller pour aller au bout de la procédure.

Merci d'avance

----------


## soocrian

> Par contre là numérisation est un peu faite à la truelle, certaines pages semblent être scannée avec mon vieux scanner à main de la fin des années 80, la couleur en plus..


Je plussoie, c'est encore pire que le premier numéro... Le test de FC4 par exemple est à la limite du lisible à certains endroits.

----------


## ZoidbergForPrez

> @Zoidberg je crois que tu confond pas mal de choses... windows 7 est un Os dispo uniquement sur PC fixe, pas de magasin d'application donc c'est normal que tu ne trouves pas d'app ( contrairement a win8/8.1 qui lui est multiplatforme, a la fois sur pc et tablette)


Et bien je trouve cela fort limité, surtout que rien ne s'affiche dans mon navigateur.




> Donc si tu veux lire sur ton PC la version numerique via epresse ça sera par ton navigateur, et après un rapide test cela fonctionne très bien: et avec un screen c'est mieux , ça évite de long discours: donc avant de dire que c'est mensonger, essaye de creuser ton problème au lieu de poster comme cela c'est juste du bon sens et de la logique, si ça ne fonctionne pas avec ton navigateur essaye en un autre, comme ça tu vois si le problème se reproduit ou non..


Mon navigateur fonctionne très bien comme ça, que cela fonctionne chez vous, je m'en moque éperdument, merci de demander. Et j'ai creusé, merci bien. La prochaine fois, essayez plutôt d'aider au lieu de nier en bloc.

----------


## Cabbot

> Et bien je trouve cela fort limité, surtout que rien ne s'affiche dans mon navigateur.


Ca n'a rien de limité, windows 7 n'a pas été conçu pour avoir un magasin d'app, c'est comme si tu te plains que ta voiture n'est pas capable de voler alors qu'elle est faite pour rouler... ::P: 





> Mon navigateur fonctionne très bien comme ça, que cela fonctionne chez vous, je m'en moque éperdument, merci de demander. Et j'ai creusé, merci bien. La prochaine fois, essayez plutôt d'aider au lieu de nier en bloc.


Et bien je t'ai aidé, teste avec un autre navigateur, après si tu t'en moque tant pis pour toi mais ne viens pas dire que que c'est "mensonger"

----------


## ZoidbergForPrez

> Ca n'a rien de limité, windows 7 n'a pas été conçu pour avoir un magasin d'app, c'est comme si tu te plains que ta voiture n'est pas capable de voler alors qu'elle est faite pour rouler...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Et bien je t'ai aidé, teste avec un autre navigateur, après si tu t'en moque tant pis pour toi mais ne viens pas dire que que c'est "mensonger"


Rhalala la légendaire politesse et ouverture du Parisien.

Pour ceux qui pourraient m'éclairer (les autres peuvent s'abstenir), j'ai remarqué une étrangeté dans mes tests:
En réinitialisant mon profil (delete), le document s'affiche, mais peu après un sync, j'ai de nouveau la page vierge, et ce sans même synchroniser les addons. Qqn dans le même cas de figure?

----------


## Bobbin

> la légendaire politesse et ouverture du Parisien





> les autres peuvent s'abstenir

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Par contre là numérisation est un peu faite à la truelle, certaines pages semblent être scannée avec mon vieux scanner à main de la fin des années 80, la couleur en plus.


Sur votre Surface ? En app ou en web ?

---------- Post added at 16h14 ---------- Previous post was at 16h09 ----------




> 1 Pas d'application WIndows 7 donc le coup de "lire sur tous nos écrans", c'est mensonger
> 2 J'ai essayé d'afficher un des journaux gratuits mais j'ai juste un message "install flash" alors que tout est installé


Windows 7 ne prévoit pas d'App (c'est une nouveauté Windows 8), la lecture se fait par le site web.
Quel est votre navigateur ? Est-il à jour?
Si vous avez des soucis, le mieux est de vous adresser au "Support" ePresse, ce sont eux les gestionnaires techniques: https://www.epresse.fr/aide

---------- Post added at 16h15 ---------- Previous post was at 16h14 ----------




> Est ce qu'il y a un topac ouvert pour le suivi des demandes de remboursement chez Apple ?


Non, pas vraiment. Ici c'est bien aussi.




> Un de mes potes, qui n'a pas de compte sur le forum, me signale que lorsqu'il a fini le signalement, aucune page internet ne s'affiche et aucun navigateur ne s'ouvre. N'ayant pas iTunes, difficile de savoir si c'est répandu ou pas, et comment le conseiller pour aller au bout de la procédure.


Il le fait bien à partir d'un mac ou d'un PC ?

----------


## Gggarth

> Je comprends votre point de vue, mais il ne prend pas en compte les réalités économiques de la distribution d'un journal, qui sont assez complexes à expliquer ici.
> L'exemple de la musique montre justement que lorsque l'on propose une plate-forme unique bien pensée, avec des prix raisonnables, on obtient l'assentiment des consommateurs même avec de gros DRM: c'est iTunes.
> le fond du problème c'est que contrairement à un jeu que l'on est motivé à pirater (il est cher), et qu'il n'est pas simple de chercher/récupérer (il est lourd, nécessite des procédures de cracks etc.), un magazine c'est comme un morceau de musique: pas très cher et potentiellement très léger. On peut le transmettre (PDF ou ePub) avec un simple mail, ce qui rend la viralité du piratage dévastatrice pour l'éditeur. 
> Mais il n'est pas très cher, donc si on ne le trouve pas très facilement en version pirate, on peut se laisser aller à l'acheter sans trop de dommages. A condition, et c'est une grosse condition, que l'offre légale propose une solution simple, pratique et pas très chère: c'est dans cette direction que nous essayons d'aller.
> Quant à la problématique de l'archivage, je pense que l'on peut y répondre efficacement avec une solution pérenne, y compris en ayant recours aux archives gratuites au bout d'un certain temps.


Un autre exemple qui semble fonctionner : Drivetrhu RPG. Ils vendent des PDF qu'on peut copier et archiver comme on veut et lire sur à peu près n'importe quel terminal. Il y a juste une sécurité (pas forcément inviolable, j'en sais rien) : le nom de l'utilisateur est inscrit en bas de toutes les pages du PDF. Je trouve que c'est une bonne solution, et ils ont l'air d'avoir du succès.
De plus, chacun peut utiliser l'appli de son choix pour lire le PDF.

----------


## ZoidbergForPrez

> Windows 7 ne prévoit pas d'App (c'est une nouveauté Windows 8), la lecture se fait par le site web.
> Quel est votre navigateur ? Est-il à jour?
> Si vous avez des soucis, le mieux est de vous adresser au "Support" ePresse, ce sont eux les gestionnaires techniques: https://www.epresse.fr/aide


 Oui, c'est ce que j'ai fait mais peut-être qqn d'autre a-t-il le même souci.

Firefox est à jour, oui, et le plugin flash semble installé mais j'ai toujours le lien "installer le plugin flash" qui s'affiche en lieu et place de la publication. Avec un profil vide, ça s'afiche sans problème mais une fois synchronisé, à marche pu. Et ce ne sont pas les extensions puisque sans, ça fail aussi.  ::(: 

Dommage, avec une application dédiée, ça aurait fonctionné. :P

Bah, je continue sur le papier alors. :P

----------


## Thyrion

Alors, j'ai testé e-presse : leur appli windows 8 ne marche pas (erreur à chaque tentative de téléchargement), sous Firefox la visualisation ne marche pas non plus  ::):  ...

edit : ha en fait il faut attendre une dizaine de minutes entre l'achat et la lecture...

----------


## FixB

Après test sur Android (galaxy note 2), c'est pas mal foutu.
Le seul truc, c'est qu'il se connecte au net à chaque lancement. Donc oubliez la lecture en avion ou en zone hors wifi/3G/4G/....

----------


## marcanpilami

Est-il prévu de rejoindre d'autres applications de presse ? Il n'y a semble-t-il pas encore de Steam du journal, et donc encore plein de survivants, type LeKiosk ou Relay. Et évidemment l'offre est différente selon les applis... Pourriez-vous s'il vous plait avoir une pensée pour les maniaques de le rationalisation dans mon genre qui souhaitent n'utiliser que *leur* appli ?

----------


## jmpz

De mon coté, l'appli W8 d'ePresse ne fonctionne pas. J'ai une erreur à chaque téléchargement de magasine.
Et la version web m'affiche toujours 'Télécharger le plug in Flash', alors que Flash est installé et à jour. Et ce quelque soit le navigateur (Chrome, FF, IE). Et le support d'ePresse n'aide absolument pas.
Bref, je suis dans l'impossibilité de lire CanardHardware ou Humanoïde  ::'(: 

Quand est ce que l'appli CanardPC W8 va t'elle être mise à jour avec les nouveaux numéros?
Car je ne peux toujours pas lire ceux de fin novembre ou de décembre...

----------


## Nyny

La décision ne m'étonne pas plus, ça me semblait curieux que le modèle tourne économiquement. Du coup j'ai téléchargé epresse sur l'ipad3 de madame. J'ai beau rentrer mail + mdp, ça bloque sur "connexion" indéfiniment, même après installation/déinstallation de l'appli (alors que ça marche sur mon pc). J'espère que ça n'est qu'un bug temporaire, les commentaires de l'appli sont plutôt négatifs...

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Et la version web m'affiche toujours 'Télécharger le plug in Flash', alors que Flash est installé et à jour. Et ce quelque soit le navigateur (Chrome, FF, IE). Et le support d'ePresse n'aide absolument pas.


Bizarre je n'ai jamais eu aucun problème de mon coté.




> Quand est ce que l'appli CanardPC W8 va t'elle être mise à jour avec les nouveaux numéros?
> Car je ne peux toujours pas lire ceux de fin novembre ou de décembre...


Le numéro de novembre a été publié le 5 novembre et le numéro de décembre vient de sortir.

---------- Post added at 14h09 ---------- Previous post was at 12h26 ----------




> Est-il prévu de rejoindre d'autres applications de presse ? Il n'y a semble-t-il pas encore de Steam du journal, et donc encore plein de survivants, type LeKiosk ou Relay.


Non, nous avons fait le tour des possibilités mais certains modèles économiques sont plus proches du racket que de l'édition de presse numérique.

----------


## jmpz

> Bizarre je n'ai jamais eu aucun problème de mon coté.


Ca ressemble plus à un problème avec mon compte qu'avec le navigateur ou Flash vu que ça déconne sur tous les navigateurs et sur plusieurs PCs.
Problème: le support d'ePresse ne répond pas...

Et concernant l'appli W8, vu les notes et commentaires sur le Store, je ne suis pas le seul à penser que leur appli est malheureusement un peu de la me***  ::|: 
Reste plus qu'à attendre et à espérer que ça s'améliore avec les prochaines versions.




> Le numéro de novembre a été publié le 5 novembre et le numéro de décembre vient de sortir.


Ok merci. C'est donc à partir du prochain numéro que l'appli va passer bi-mensuelle comme le format papier?
Je pensais que Novembre serai le dernier, d'où ma question qui portait sur la version papier de fin Novembre et de Décembre.

----------


## beuzo

Salut!
Venant de découvrir via mon appli iPad la "fin de parution", je trouve ça dommage, moi qui attendais patiemment le hs n3 de cpc hardware.
Bref je comprend la démarche et vais tenter de m'adapter. Par contre ds l'article sur iPad vous faites une petite note d'un an de magazine en pdf pour compenser, chose que je n'ai vu nulle part ici même?
Abonne depuis 2 ans en numérique j'escomptai en récupérer au moins une partie... 
Merci bien et continuez le bon boulot!

----------


## Bax137

Pour ceux qui ont un problème avec la demande de remboursement par Apple, j'ai l'impression qu'elle ne fonctionne que pour des achats <90 jours. Ca a fonctionné pour mon abonnement a cpc mensuel dont le renouvellement date de 10/2014 (j'ai reçu le mail de confirmation du signalement, j'attends la réponse). Par contre impossible d'avoir le formulaire pour cpc mensuel dont le renouvellement date de 04/2014, ca me dit de contacter le support iTunes... Si d'autres ont des retours d'experience...

----------


## beuzo

idem, du coup j'ai laissé un message, ils sont sensé répondre sous 48H...
Abo renouvelé le 08/09/14  ::o:

----------


## juninho

Dommage que lekiosk.fr n'à pas été retenu.
Ils ont une bien meilleur qualité visuelle que epresse.
EN zoomant sur un numéro de Chasseur d'Image:
- sur epresse --> pixel apparant
- sur lekiosk.fr ( même revue et même numéro), aucun pixel, le HTML fait des merveilles !

----------


## beuzo

Un peu de retard dans leur réponse mais me voici remboursé au prorata, mesure "exceptionnelle"  :;):

----------


## juninho

Perso j'ai pas la flèche devant la ligne concernant l'abonnement...

----------


## moimadmax

Pour avoir testé l'appli sur un Galaxy Nexus et une nexus 7 (2012) je viens rétablir quelques véritées.
 - La lecture Hors ligne est possible contrairement à ce que j'ai vu.
 - L'appli n'est pas des plus ergonomique mais ça fonctionne quand même.
 - L'appli n'est pas des plus fluide mais ça fonctionne quand même.

Par contre est-il possible pour l'équipe que vos éditions soient compatibles avec leur "Mode Article" qui est super pratique sur smartphone ?

----------


## King V

Après avoir acheté un numéro de CPC hardware par curiosité, je regrette vraiment mes 4€.
Sur PC -> système de flipbook en Flash complètement moisi (sérieusement, qui fait encore des flipbook en 2015 ??) et inutilisable. 
Sur smartphone, pas de mode lecture adapté. On charge les pages sous forme d'images, on zoom pour arriver à lire les textes.
Très déçu. Bien que je ne sois pas plus que cela intéressé par la presse électronique, ça aurait pu m'intéresser pour les numéros hors série que je ne trouve jamais en librairie chez moi.

----------


## PikPik

Bonjour,
un bout de temps après, toujours pas d'option d'abonnement sur ePresse ou de moyen d'utiliser les crédits ePresse des abonnements pour Canard PC ?

----------


## Ramis

> Allons bon, encore un truc qui va compliquer ma vie d'expat'


Idem pour moi.
L'appli canard Pc était très bien.
Je passe sur epresse ... et ....
Et ben avec ma connexion 256K, pas moyen de télécharger mon magazine.
Ni sur mon samsung Galaxy Note 3 ni sur Ma Xperia Z2.
J'enrage.
Epresse, c'est le mal, c'est le diable, c'est la mort, la peste, une grosse mer... qui pue, un truc genre diarrhée bien liquide qui te vrille le bide.
Bref ! J'aime pas trop.

----------


## Sodium

> Bonjour,
> un bout de temps après, toujours pas d'option d'abonnement sur ePresse ou de moyen d'utiliser les crédits ePresse des abonnements pour Canard PC ?


Même question, une raison particulière pour laquelle vos publications ne sont pas disponibles avec des crédits ? Moi qui me faisait une joie de découvrir les hors séries et Humanoïde introuvables chez moi c'est un peu dommage.

----------

